# Relais gesucht. Existiert so etwas?



## forellengarten (9 Oktober 2010)

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen:

Ich suche ein Relais mit folgenden Vorgaben:
Spule:         *24V* (DC)
Kontakt:      1x*16A* (Schaltet Haushaltsverbraucher, 230V)
Ausführung:  *bistabil und bipolar* (oder alternativ 2 Spulen)
Montage:      *Hutschiene* (evlt. Relais+Sockel für Hutschiene)
Notbetrieb:   *Handumschaltung* muß möglich sein

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe extrem dakbar!

Info:
Fast perfekt ist http://cy.rsdelivers.com/product/ty...atching-pcb-relay-16a-24vdc-coil/0515559.aspx, jedoch leider ohne Handbetrieb. Für dieses Relais gibt es Sockel für Hutschienenmontage.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2010)

Schau mal bei Finder.
Ich meine, dass ich da sowas gesehen habe.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## forellengarten (9 Oktober 2010)

Finder hat die leider nicht


----------



## Cassandra (9 Oktober 2010)

Hall Forellengarten,
ich hab da vielleicht was für dich gefunden. Aber Vorsicht – die gibt es erst seit knapp über 60 Jahren. Ob die Produkte schon ganz ausgereift sind, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen... 

LG Cassandra


----------



## forellengarten (9 Oktober 2010)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hall Forellengarten,
> ich hab da vielleicht was für dich gefunden. Aber Vorsicht – die gibt es erst seit knapp über 60 Jahren. Ob die Produkte schon ganz ausgereift sind, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen...
> 
> LG Cassandra


 
Trotz vielen Jahrzehnten Existenz erfüllt es die Anforderungen nicht


----------



## Blockmove (10 Oktober 2010)

Eltako war schon richtig.
Schau mal nach Eltako S12-100-24VDC
Das ist ein Elektromechanischer Stromstossschalter (also bistabil) mit 24VDC-Spule und 230V 16A Kontakt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## forellengarten (10 Oktober 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Eltako war schon richtig.
> Schau mal nach Eltako S12-100-24VDC
> Das ist ein Elektromechanischer Stromstossschalter (also bistabil) mit 24VDC-Spule und 230V 16A Kontakt.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Tipp. Aber man dreht sich einfach im Kreis, weil es meist einfache Stromstoßrelais anstatt bipolare Relais sind (bipolar: die Polarität an der Spule muß umgehrt werden, damit das Relais in die andere Position geht - alternativ wären Relais mit 2 Spulen interessant)


----------



## Blockmove (10 Oktober 2010)

Interessehalber:
Für was braucht man sowas für Haushaltsverbraucher?

Das einzige was ich kenne, das Anforderungen nahe kommt, ist eine Verklinkeinheit für Siemens-Motorschütze. Allerdings sprengt die - wahrscheinlich - deinen Preisrahmen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## forellengarten (10 Oktober 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Interessehalber:
> Für was braucht man sowas für Haushaltsverbraucher?
> 
> Das einzige was ich kenne, das Anforderungen nahe kommt, ist eine Verklinkeinheit für Siemens-Motorschütze. Allerdings sprengt die - wahrscheinlich - deinen Preisrahmen.
> ...


 
2xDO (=Digital Out) steuern ein Relais. Im Gegensatz zum einfachen Stromstoßrelais ist die Position immer definiert. Nachteil: 2xDO benötigt. Vorteil: kein Ruheverlust. Einfach zu programmieren. Geringer Verdrahtungsaufwand. Keine zusätzlichen Kontakte notwendig.


----------



## jabba (10 Oktober 2010)

Eltako mit Zentralsteuerung müßte doch gehen
Ansteuerung ein und Aus UC 8-230V 2 Kontakte 16A

http://www.eltako.com/fileadmin/downloads/de/Datenblatt/A_datenblatt_ES12Z-200.pdf

Edit : sehe gerade Hand fehlt 

Dieses hat eine "Art" handbetrieb wenn man das Kommando ändern, vieleicht reicht das ja aus. Mode "ON" Mode "OFF" sonst Mode RS

http://www.eltako.com/fileadmin/downloads/de/Datenblatt/A_datenblatt_ESR12DDX.pdf


----------



## Blockmove (10 Oktober 2010)

forellengarten schrieb:


> 2xDO (=Digital Out) steuern ein Relais. Im Gegensatz zum einfachen Stromstoßrelais ist die Position immer definiert. Nachteil: 2xDO benötigt. Vorteil: kein Ruheverlust. Einfach zu programmieren. Geringer Verdrahtungsaufwand. Keine zusätzlichen Kontakte notwendig.



Falsch!
Nach SPS-Anlauf oder Handbetätigung kennst du die Stellung deines Relais nicht. Aus diesem Grund verwendet man in der Gebäudetechnik bei Einsatz von Hand- oder Vorortbedienungen eben den 2. Kontakt mit Rückführung auf einen Eingang. Der Verdrahtungsaufwand ist marginal größer und die Programmierung auch nicht wesentlich komplexer. Von den Kosten ist die Lösung mit Rückführung wahrscheinlich auch noch günstiger.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## forellengarten (11 Oktober 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Nach SPS-Anlauf oder Handbetätigung kennst du die Stellung deines Relais nicht. Aus diesem Grund verwendet man in der Gebäudetechnik bei Einsatz von Hand- oder Vorortbedienungen eben den 2. Kontakt mit Rückführung auf einen Eingang. Der Verdrahtungsaufwand ist marginal größer und die Programmierung auch nicht wesentlich komplexer. Von den Kosten ist die Lösung mit Rückführung wahrscheinlich auch noch günstiger.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


 
Wenn du so hart mit mir ins Gericht gehst muß ich doch mal nachhaken: woher weißt du wie "man das in der Gebäudetechnik" macht? Ich laß mich natürlich gerne von anderen Systemen überzeugen - wenn dies wirklich "Standard" sein soll. Hast du diesbezüglich Berufserfahrung?


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
mal unabhängig, ob Blockmove Erfahrungen in der Gebäudetechnik hat oder nicht - der Vorschlag ist für mich absolut logisch und macht Sinn (in dem Zusammenhang). Für mich macht es allerdings überhaupt keinen Sinn, ein speicherndes Relais an eine SPS zu hängen (aber wenn, dann so).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (11 Oktober 2010)

forellengarten schrieb:


> Wenn du so hart mit mir ins Gericht gehst muß ich doch mal nachhaken: woher weißt du wie "man das in der Gebäudetechnik" macht? Ich laß mich natürlich gerne von anderen Systemen überzeugen - wenn dies wirklich "Standard" sein soll. Hast du diesbezüglich Berufserfahrung?



Also ein "Falsch!" ist nicht hart ins Gericht gehen 
Der Einsatz von Stromstoßschaltern mit Rückführung auf einen SPS-Eingang war früher - als SPS noch richtig teuer war - Standard. Ein SPS-Ausgang wurde einfach parallel zu Tastern angeschlossen. Die SPS wurde zur Gruppenschaltung, Zentral-Aus und dergleichen mehr verwendet. Rückführkontakte z.B. gruppenweise parallelgeschaltet und auf einen Eingang geführt.
Deshalb gibt es eben diese Stromstoß-Schalter mit Hilfskontakt auch schon ewig. 



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> der Vorschlag ist für mich absolut logisch und macht Sinn (in dem Zusammenhang). Für mich macht es allerdings überhaupt keinen Sinn, ein speicherndes Relais an eine SPS zu hängen (aber wenn, dann so).



Doch Larry die Anforderungen von Forellengarten machen durchaus Sinn.



Die Handbedienung am Eltako ist selbsterklärend
Ein Stromstoßschalter braucht keine Halteenergie
Brummt nicht (kein Bienenschwarm in der Verteilung)
Bei SPS-Ausfall / -Tausch kann man leicht einen Notbetrieb herstellen.
Normalbetrieb: Taster -> Eingang | Ausgang -> Stromstoßschalter
Notbetrieb: Taster -> Stromstoßschalter
Das sollte jeder Elektriker schaffen.
Ich bin gerade beim Renovieren. Es gibt eine Zentralinstallation auf eine Wago 750-841. Der Großteil meiner Lichtsteuerung wird über Dali realisiert. Aber an ein paar Schlüsselstellen (Eingang, Flur, ...) kommt auch diese "Uralt-Schaltung" aus den o.g. Gründen zum Einsatz. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## forellengarten (12 Oktober 2010)

dann habe ich's wohl langsam kapiert und fasse meine Erkenntnisse wie folgt zusammen:

1) mein gesuchtes Relais scheint es wirklich kaum zu geben
2) meine Idee ist -in meiner gedachten Ausführungsart- wohl nicht so gut
3) Blockmove hat vermutlich Erfahrung und recht 

Danke euch allen für eure wertvollen Inputs!


----------



## Cassandra (12 Oktober 2010)

Hall Forellengarten,
jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht von dir. Wenn du schon jetzt aufgeben willst, wird dein Haus nie fertig!
Sieh mal hier, wäre das nicht die Lösung? 
LG Cassandra


----------



## forellengarten (12 Oktober 2010)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hall Forellengarten,
> jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht von dir. Wenn du schon jetzt aufgeben willst, wird dein Haus nie fertig!
> Sieh mal hier, wäre das nicht die Lösung?
> LG Cassandra


 
Cassandra,
du mußt nicht enttäuscht sein . Ich habe eingesehen daß ich am Holzweg war und mich umorientieren muß. Fest steht daß ich schon bald (seeeehr bald) eine vernünftige Lösung benötige. Von der Beckhoffschen-Lösung möchte ich mich zur Leistungsschaltung lösen (Ruhestromverbrauch, Kanalpreis, Flexibilität, etc), von den Dimmerklemmen abgesehen.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2010)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hall Forellengarten,
> jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht von dir. Wenn du schon jetzt aufgeben willst, wird dein Haus nie fertig!
> Sieh mal hier, wäre das nicht die Lösung?
> LG Cassandra



Cassandra die Beckhoff-Klemme hat keinen nennenswerten Vorteil gegenüber einem simplem mechanischen Eltako mit Rückführung. Einzig die Umschaltung Hand / Auto ist ein Unterschied. Ob dies den Preisunterschied rechtfertigt?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 November 2010)

Suche mal nach "Latching Relay" oder "Kipprelais", man findet eine ganze Menge, z.Bsp. bei GRUNER, HENGSTLER oder SCHLEICHER.

Das KSP 12 von SCHLEICHER erfüllt alle deine Wünsche.
http://www.smi-online.net/Schleicher/details_kserie/ksp12.pdf

Das hier macht auch einen guten Eindruck, ist jedoch zum Auflöten:
http://www.schalten-und-bewegen.de/ablage/med_00000111_1224750412_G707L.pdf


----------



## winnman (18 November 2010)

Wir verwenden in solchen Fällen Stromstoßschalter mit Rückmeldung, teilweise auch ohne Rückmeldung, dann werden welche mit den Zusatzeingängen AUS / EIN (wenn du die ansteuerst erfolgt eine AUS / EIN schaltung) verwendet. Für deine Zwecke sollte aber ein "normaler" Stromstosschalter mit einem 2. Kontakt eigentlich die beste weil billigste Lösung sein. Es gibt auch bistabile Relais, so wie du sie beschreibst, allerdings meines wissens nach mit einer so hohen Kontaktbelastbarkeit wie du sie brauchst (dann müstest du wider ein Relais nachschalten, das macht eigentlich keinen Sinn, ausser du verwendest ein Halbleiterrelais).
Überleg aber auch mal ob du meit einem Halbleiterrelais nicht auch auf die selbe Funktion kommst die du brauchst, da macht die Halteenergie eigentlich keine nennenswerte Verlustleistung aus. Einziger Nachteil, bei Spannungsausfall verlierst du natürlich die Memoryfunktion eines bistabilen Relais.

sg Winnman


----------

